# kitchen doors wanted



## Essex Barn Workshop (17 Mar 2021)

I've been asked to source and hang two new kitchen doors to match the existing. The colour is not an issue, the whole kitchen was repainted recently and she has some paint left as well as handles.

I cannot find an identical door online, and it is beyond my expertise to make so hoped someone on this forum might quote me? I need two. Exact sizes to follow, along with highly detailed photos if anyone wants to take it on..

Please note the groove lines on the angled inwards detail, I can get any number with that profile plain.

The kitchen is solid wood, she is aware that the replacements may be MRMDF.

If interested, please message me.

Thanks


----------



## DavidCr (21 Mar 2021)

What sizes you wanting?


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (22 Mar 2021)

DavidCr said:


> What sizes you wanting?


Thanks for replying, sorry for the delay getting back to you.
845mmx440mm were my initial measurements, please use that to quote and I'll go back and confirm both are identical etc before manufacture.


----------

